# Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ...



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 5, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Αυτό είναι ένα άλλο τραγούδι που μ’αρέσει πάρα πολύ, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα για τα οποία δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Πρώτα-πρώτα, ελπίζω ότι έχω δίκιο όταν λέω ότι το τραγούδι μιλάει για την τουρκοκρατία. Αυτό που είναι προβληματικό για μένα είναι ότι το τραγούδι φαίνεται να υπονοεί ότι η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία υποστήριζε δραστήρια την τουρκοκρατία, και άλλοι Ελληνες επίσης – δεν ήταν οι κοτζαμπάσηδες Ελληνες προïστάμενοι χωριών επί τουρκοκρατίας; Επίσης, νομίζω ότι μερικοί τσιφλικάδες ήταν Ελληνες.

Αλλά ίσως η λέξη «τουρκοκρατία» να είναι λάθος – μου φαίνεται ότι οι άρχοντες της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας καταπίεζαν και τους Τούρκους. Ξέρω ότι καταφρονούσαν την ίδια την τουρκική γλώσσα, συστηματικά γεμίζοντάς την με περσικές και αραβικές λέξεις και διώχνοντας τις πραγματικά τουρκικές λέξεις.

Επιπλέον, πίστευα πάντως ότι το «καληώρα» είχε να κάνει με τον τρόπο κατά τον οποίο κυβερνούσαν τη χώρα, δηλ. χωρίς καμιά υπευθυνότητα και μόνο για το δικό τους κέρδος, έτσι δεν είναι; Οπότε η στίξη δεν μπορεί να είναι σωστή στα λόγια του τραγουδιού όπως τα βρήκα στο Διαδίχτυο.

Οσο για το «δώστου κόψιμο ο πασάς», τι σημαίνει «κόψιμο» εδώ; Σκοτωμό;

Το «Σφάξε με αγά μ’ ν’ αγιάσω» μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο – δεν πιστεύω ότι ούτε οι πιο διεφθαρμένοι δεσποτάδες δολοφονούσαν συστηματικά τους φτωχούς Ελληνες.

ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό στον τόπο τούτο το μικρό
ζούσαν κάτι φουκαράδες, οι ραγιάδες.
Κοτζαμπάσηδες πασάδες και σεβάσμιοι δεσποτάδες
κυβερνούσανε τη χώρα. Καληώρα.

Τη δεκάτη ο τσιφλικάς, δώστου κόψιμο ο πασάς
κι υπαγόρευε το ράσο: «Σφάξε με αγά μ’ ν’ αγιάσω».
Κοτζαμπάσηδες πασάδες και σεβάσμιοι δεσποτάδες
κυβερνούσανε τη χώρα. Καληώρα.

Κι έτσι οι τρεις από κοινού πίναν το αίμα του λαού
αφού τότε τσιφλικάδες ήσανε οι μπουρζουάδες.
Κοτζαμπάσηδες πασάδες και σεβάσμιοι δεσποτάδες
κυβερνούσανε τη χώρα. Καληώρα.

Μήπως το όλο τραγούδι είναι παραμύθι, δηλαδή ψέματα, όπως υπονοείται από την αρχή του τραγουδιού (μια φορά κι έναν καιρό); Απλώς ρωτάω, δεν κατηγορώ. Παρ’όλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά το τραγούδι, μ’αρέσει πάρα πολύ. Ποιός έγραψε το τραγούδι; Μήπως ήταν φανατισμένος κομμουνιστής ή κάτι τέτοιο;

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2008)

Χωρίς να έχω καμία ιδέα για τα όσα ρωτάς (btw, νομίζω ότι είσαι σε λάθος ενότητα), να επισημάνω μόνο ότι το «καλή ώρα» εδώ σημαίνει «όπως και τώρα», «όπως και στη δική μας περίπτωση», «όπως σήμερα».

Το τραγούδι δεν το έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ. Αυτό που λες για τη γλώσσα δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει.

Βλέποντας ωστόσο ότι σε ενδιαφέρει πολύ το θέμα, θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις τα βιβλία του Halil İnalcık για την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία, τα οποία είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα. Υπάρχει εκτενής βιβλιογραφία και στα αγγλικά.


----------



## sopherina (Nov 5, 2008)

Καλησπέρα! "Καληώρα" είναι μια έκφραση που σημαίνει "όπως τώρα, όπως αυτή τη στιγμή". Προφανώς πρόκειται για ένα πολιτικό τραγούδι που με αφορμή το παρελθόν καυτηριάζει τη σύγχρονή του πολιτική κατάσταση. Δηλαδή και σήμερα κυβερνάνε τη χώρα οι "κοτζαμπάσηδες", και η Εκκλησία. Ποιος το τραγουδάει; Δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## sopherina (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, palavra! Με πρόλαβες! :) Και να προσθέσω ότι σύμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη λέμε την παροιμία "σφάξε με, αγά μ' ν' αγιάσω" για όποιον δέχεται παθητικά μια κατάσταση, χωρίς διάθεση ν' αλλάξει τα πράγματα. Άρα, όπως λέει το τραγούδι, οι παπάδες δεν παρακινούσαν σε εξέγερση αλλά επεδίωκαν τη διατήρηση της κατάστασης. Αυτό είναι σημαντική καταγγελία για ένα ελληνικό τραγούδι, αγαπητέ, διότι εμείς από μικροί στο σχολείο μαθαίνουμε ότι το λάβαρο της Επανάστασης το ύψωσε ο Παλαιών Πατρών Γερμανός. Μιλάμε για πολύ ανατρεπτικό τραγούδι δηλαδή, βαθύτατα πολιτικό, που μόνο για τους Τούρκους δεν μιλάει! Πού το βρήκατε;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2008)

(Είμαι γρήγορο πιστολι )


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το τραγούδι είναι από το θεατρικό έργο _Προστάτες_ του Μήτσου Ευθυμιάδη. Ανέβηκε (ή ανεβάστηκε, κατά Ανδρέα Παππά) το 1975 στο υπόγειο του Ορφέα από το θίασο του Κάρολου Κουν. Η μουσική ήταν του Χρήστου Λεοντή.

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,dt=30.06.2003,id=62167752

Θα επανέλθω ως προς τα γλωσσικά.


----------



## sopherina (Nov 5, 2008)

Α! 1975, μεταπολίτευση... Έτσι εξηγούνται όλα! Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Καλύτερη ορθογραφία και στίξη (και ακριβή πολιτική τοποθέτηση :) ) έχει το τραγούδι εδώ (π.χ. κόμμα ανάμεσα σε «Κοτζαμπάσηδες, πασάδες», «δώσ' του»).

Οι στίχοι περιγράφουν τη δομή εκμετάλλευσης στην πλάτη του λαού (των φουκαράδων, των ραγιάδων).

Ο στίχος «Δώσ' του κόψιμο ο πασάς» μάλλον σημαίνει ότι ο πασάς έκοβε κανένα λαιμό κάθε τόσο και λιγάκι.

Να προσθέσω, αν και φαντάζομαι ότι το ξέρεις: «τη δεκάτη ο τσιφλικάς» = the landowner claimed his tithe.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 5, 2008)

Εγώ όπως το διάβασα κατάλαβα ότι "κοβόταν για κάτι", i.e. we was very persistent about something, αλλά αν αναφέρεται στη δικτατορία, τότε είναι πιο πιθανό να εννοεί "κεφάλια".


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Το καλοκαίρι του 1973 (ένα χρόνο πριν από την πτώση της χούντας) η Τζένη Καρέζη, ο Κώστας Καζάκος και ο θίασός τους ανέβασαν την παράσταση _Το μεγάλο μας τσίρκο_ στο θέατρο «Αθήναιον». Η παράσταση ήταν μια παρουσίαση της ελληνικής ιστορίας από την εποχή της τουρκοκρατίας έως τα τότε. Στην παράσταση συμμετείχε και ο Νίκος Ξυλούρης.

Πολλά για την παράσταση θα βρείτε εδώ και στο διαδίκτυο.

Κάτι παρόμοιο έκανε και ο Ευθυμιάδης, αλλά, ενώ είχα δει το _Μεγάλο τσίρκο_, δεν θυμάμαι να είχα δει τους _Προστάτες_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Και για να επιστρέψουμε στο γλωσσικό:

Στα αρχαία, η προστακτική αορίστου του _δίδωμι_ ήταν _δός_, π.χ. _Τον άρτον ημών τον επιούσιον δός ημίν σήμερον_.

Η ίδια προστακτική στη δημοτική είναι _δώσε_. Συχνά όμως, όπως θα ξέρεις, έχουμε έκθλιψη και στη θέση του φωνήεντος που χάνεται μπαίνει απόστροφος, π.χ. _δώσ' μου, δώσ' του_.

Πολλοί ενώνουν τις δύο λέξεις, αν και κανονικά δεν είναι σωστό, π.χ. _δώσμου_, _δώστου_.

Επηρεασμένοι από τη γραφή του αρχαίου «δος» ή απλώς επειδή είναι ανορθόγραφοι, κάποιοι γράφουν _δόστου_ ή και _δος του_.

Το σωστό, είπαμε, είναι *δώσ' του*, και έτσι θα το βρεις και στο ΛΚΝ:
*δώσ’ του*, για να δηλώσουμε επανάληψη, επιμονή: _Και δώσ’ του χόρευαν και πηδούσαν. Και δώσ’ του ξύλο και βρισιές._

Επειδή, ωστόσο, είναι ιδιωματική έκφραση, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι, γραμμένο σαν μία λέξη, _δώστου_, με αυτή τη σημασία, δεν δίνει μόνο περισσότερα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά και θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει και επίσημα αποδεκτή γραφή, με διαφορετική σημασία από το «Δώσ' του το αλάτι».


----------



## Elsa (Nov 6, 2008)

Για να επιστρέψουμε τώρα στο 1975, μπορείτε να ακούσετε εδώ το περί ου ο λόγος τραγούδι. 
Σκαλίζοντας το δίσκο μου βρήκα ανάμεσα στα παλιά και ηρωικά του Λεοντή και το _Δεν θέλω να μου δέσετε τα μάτια_, ένα τραγούδι από την _Καταχνιά_ που έβρισκα τότε συγκλονιστικό (ίσως λόγω της φωνής του Καζαντζίδη).


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 7, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

Οσο για το «καληώρα», μήπως είναι σύντομο για «καληώρα όπως τώρα»;

«Εκείνο το ξημέρωμα όταν τελειώσαμε τον έρωτα και κοιμήθηκες, εγώ, καληώρα όπως τώρα, δεν είχα ύπνο. Κάθισα στο γραφείο, σε κοιτούσα και έγραψα κάτι, σ' ένα χαρτί. Το βρήκα αυτό το χαρτί, νάτο….»
http://tonisitiskalipsos.blogspot.com/2006/03/blog-post_18.html


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2008)

Ναι, λέμε και «όπως τώρα, καλή ώρα».


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2015)

Elsa said:


> Για να επιστρέψουμε τώρα στο 1975, μπορείτε να ακούσετε εδώ το περί ου ο λόγος τραγούδι.
> ...



Επειδή εκείνο δεν υπάρχει πια, ξανά ο Μανώλης Μητσιάς σε μουσική Χρήστου Λεοντή και στίχους Μήτσου Ευθυμιάδη:


----------

